# Martin Warthog vintage



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

Also the cable guard piece that attaches to the riser seems to have a dovetail built in. Is this for some sort of sight? I would like to put one on but that piece i know gets in the way of me putting a truglo i have laying around.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

bunnybrew said:


> Also the cable guard piece that attaches to the riser seems to have a dovetail built in. Is this for some sort of sight? I would like to put one on but that piece i know gets in the way of me putting a truglo i have laying around.


Can you post a pic and I will tell you what it is and what its for.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

bunnybrew said:


> Also the cable guard piece that attaches to the riser seems to have a dovetail built in. Is this for some sort of sight? I would like to put one on but that piece i know gets in the way of me putting a truglo i have laying around.


The Martin cable guard of that time had a dovetail for the Martin sights. The dovetail is the same I believe as SureLoc, etc. on todays sights.


----------



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

I got a Copper John Dead nuts dovetail that didn't fit it. I dont' know if sight dovetails size is universal but i measured the copper john at 1 inch exactly. It looked to be about 1/8th of an inch too big. Does anyone know more about bow dovetail sights? or some sort of solution. I got a buddy that offered to buy the bow if i can set it up. Spreading archery with an antique bow!!!!


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

sent you a pm


----------

